# Feeding your new chicks



## magewife (Jul 29, 2012)

I have 10 chicks that are 1 week old and I have 25 chicks that are 2 weeks old. How much food per chick should I be feeding them and how often? I am new to this.


----------



## campyn (Jul 27, 2012)

I just filled the feed containers and would refill when empty. I did not worry about how much to feed them they just free feed/


----------



## magewife (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine are in brooders right now but they seem to eat non stop if I leave the feed in there and if I take it out they chirp forever.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Fill the feeder and leave both food and water available 24/7 .


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm sorry but your question sounds like one of those nasty math problems. Lol. Glad the answer was simple.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Keep food and water available 24/7.

I remove the waterer daily clean with bleach then refill. The feeder, when they are first hatched I use a very small feeder, after the first week I move up in size. I try to estimate how much then can eat in 24 hours, then I remove the feeder discard remaing feed and clean feeder, refill, replace.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

For the first 4 weeks or so, you feed adlibitum, that is, continuosly.


----------

